# Got an ipad 3, very disappointed - it's just not that great for an Indian context



## Krystie (May 21, 2012)

I recently got an ipad 3 and I'm very very disappointed. Specifically for an Indian scenario the ipad just isn't the right device. Perhaps there are less issues if you are used to other apple products and their overall design philosophy of form over function. 

In the end after the initial shock wore off I resigned to the fact that it was a decent ebook reader and casual web reader.

1) The ipad has extremely limited storage space. 16GB is peanuts. That's like 2 hi-res photo albums or 6 movies. Do not think it will double up as a photo repository where you store tons of photos. This is an incredibly wrong heavily marketed myth.

2) Copying files (music/video) from your PC to the ipad isn't trivial. You have to use itunes - bloatware that constantly crashes. You can't easily copy files one-way and every time you copy stuff you have to "synch" - this essentially means backing up 16GB of data every time. If you have your OS on your PC on an SSD this is a nightmare (you'll have to mess around with symlinks or a variety of 3rd party apps).

3) The ipad has very poor support for different media file types. If you download a movie in .mkv, .divx, .flv or music in .ogg it won't play. You have to convert the video on your PC to an accepted format to watch it on an ipad. Conversion even on a high end PC can take 10-15 minutes per file. Since in India a lot of the media content is from questionable sources and bandwidth is an issue; high compression encodings are commonplace. Not being able to access them on an ipad is painful. Just forget about watching your favorite american TV shows on the ipad. Not only is space a problem file conversion is too much of a pain for it to be worth the trouble (I'm watching Game of Thrones, Community and the Wire currently - not on the ipad lol).

4) The ipad isn't really as portable as claimed - it's quite heavy and doesn't fit in your pocket. You can't really easily carry it around with you. It's not that amazing for bedtime reading since after a while your hands will ache holding it up. It doesn't in any way replace a book, for example. Since you'll want to rest it on a flat surface anyway, why not just get a laptop ?

5) Since Apple is firmly against all forms of pirated content and software; if we are to be realistic in an Indian scenario the consequences aren't too pretty. Apple intentionally cripples its own OS and has premium apps to do very basic things. So you're looking at a steady stream of $5-10 to do basic things.

6) Typing on an ipad isn't comfortable. Apple doesn't even want to make it easier and won't allow apps like swype to streamline typing. You can buy a detachable keyboard but that's around $50-60.

7) Although the screen is extremely high res; the touch screen isn't very precision at all. You will frequently misclick stuff and this is really annoying on slow indian connections. You can't really use a stylus pen properly because of the piss poor accuracy.

9) There is no back button like smartphones/android devices/PC.

10) Multitasking is really awkward. Although the ipad3 supports multitasking, it's not even close to what you would expect from a windows PC. Not having a task manager or control over apps to shut them down is annoying.

11) The Browser isn't that good. Neither safari or dolphin (the favorite web browser app) come anywhere close to the likes of IE9, Opera, Firefox or even Chrome. It's really odd that there's opera mini for smartphones but none for the ipad.

12) Gaming. Although it's not really something Indians do; it begs mention since gaming is such a heavily marketed feature. Gaming on the ipad is abysmal. You only have access to a handful of free games, and even then the games are terrible casual garbage like angry birds or 1 minute bejewelled. Don't expect to play diablo 3 or call of duty type games.

13) Completely locked in to Apple verified apps since the ipad 3 isn't jailbroken yet.

14) Since voltage fluctuations are common in India the charger (which hilariously uses a USB cord lulz) gets incredibly hot.

15) Photo management. If you have a hi-res SLR or prosumer camera; copying files to the ipad is a pain. First off you need a camera connection kit which is $20-30. There is little control on what is being copied and you'll fill up your pathetic 16 gigs from 1 set of pics from your camera. It won't be compressed so each image will be 5-6 megs.
On top of all this once you copy, say, 500 photos. There's no easy way to delete lots of them (say you take a bunch of shots, some are trash and you want to delete them, or you want to delete an entire folder). You have to select each file and delete individually. There is no select all or delete all option. Laughable isn't it ?

16) Gaming - emulators. Many people enjoy playing 8/16 bit games of yesteryear on mobile devices laptops (old school mario, zelda etc). Again apple dislikes the legal implications of these so completely disallows any kind of emulation.

17) Abysmal free app support. Unlike android free apps aren't all that good. Most "free" apps are shabby trialware or shareware type stuff.

18) Does not support flash. Neither dolphin nor safari support flash and this means tons of websites won't show animations or just not work at all. It's not really something you can ignore when current tablet hardware can quite easily support flash.

19) No USB support - you can't connect thumb drives, printers, gamepads, mice or any USB device.

20) Lack of a good file explorer. It's hard to tell how much space is taken up by what, organizing files and managing/deleting them. It's trivial on an android smartphone; not so much on an ipad.

21) No cd/dvd support. Want to watch a movie on a dvd ? well sorry f%^% you.

22) No support for ADSL/DSL or thumbdrive wifi (no usb ). This means you have to buy a fairly expensive wifi router for your ipad. But be warned indian buildings with reinforced concrete floors+pillars and brick and mortar walls are terrible for wifi penetration.

23) Does not support comic book reader file types or certain features in pdfs. Takes a lot of time (20+ seconds)to load images in large pdfs (100mb+).

24) iCloud - another heavily marketed but totally pointless feature in an India context; along with all forms of cloud computing which receives considerable media hype. What's the point of storing massive amounts of data online when internet is a)slow b) limited and c) expensive ?
These things make start making sense with unlimited 20 Mbps or higher connections. Not on sh1tty 1mbps lines with pathetic limits (FUP), horrible packet loss, jitter and latency.

25) Crappy network management. There's no way to easily check what apps are using the internet, what's being downloaded or updated and so on; it just "happens". There's a lack of control.
There isn't an easy to figure out network strength/packet loss on Wifi : on a laptop I can quickly pull up a ping or run d3tr and see if something is wrong with my connection; then reconnect to get a new gateway. Not really feasible on the ipad. Again, tablets are 1st world devices where bandwidth is a non-issue.

26) Weak Wifi receiver. The ipad 3 isn't good at picking up weak wifi signals. You'll find that a laptop can easily pick them up but the ipad can't. wifi connectivity is sluggish.

27) Slippery. This is again a problem with the form factor and build that apple doesn't want to change. It's very easy to drop it given how slippery the metallic surface is.

28) Overheating with 3d games. There's probably something wrong with the cooling, but if you play 3d games for a few hours the device gets uncomfortably hot.

29) Battery takes a very long time to charge (4-5 hours)

BUT

I'm not saying the ipad is a bad tablet. Right now it's easily the best tablet in the market. The problem is that in India it really has too many issues to be a purchase that's really worth it. In fact, *any* tablet is a very questionable purchase in India.

It's ok if you want a casual web reader and it really is the best way to view colorful pdf docs.

Perhaps though, it's far better to wait, or get a smaller laptop, a netbook or a larger smartphone (samsung galaxy note for example), or just stick with your current smartphone. Maybe someday android will catch up and things that are priced competitively and are comparable to the Asus transformer prime will be available.


----------



## papul1993 (May 21, 2012)

Well, I will say your mistake. You should have checked out what it has or doesn't have before buying it. Do it next time instead of running to the store like a monkey the first day it is released. 

 1. 16 GB is small yes. If you wanted more space you should have bought 32 or 64 GB models.
 4. The Ipad is a 10 inch tablet Goddamnit!! Not a 4 inch phone that you can stuff in you pocket. And its not meant to be used    that way.
 10. you are comparing am iOS tablet with a windows PC? Are you high, dude?
 12. Call of Duty on a tablet. Please tell me what you are smoking.
 18. Flash days are over dude. Its HTML5 now.
 21 & 22. Are you f**king kidding me?


----------



## setanjan123 (May 21, 2012)

Hey ipad can multitask! Not like windows. Not even android can do that. Press the circular button with the square on it(idk wat its called. The menu button maybe) 2 times rapidly. You will have a strip at the bottom of screen showing the runnin apps. Now press your finger on any one running app for a few secnds and there you hv it. Small red signs on top of each runnin app. Press the red signs and the app wil be closed. Tinker round a bit.


----------



## Anorion (May 21, 2012)

yeah correct conclusions nice post +1
ipad2 > new iPad for a variety of reasons inc the smart cover


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 21, 2012)

first, the ipad is not a pc! get an android tab

second, you should have done your research before buying it

and finally this is very hypocritical of you, you are willing to shell out thousands of rupees on ipad but want all content to be free, should the developers and others earn nothing for a living?

i mean this is amazing hypocrisy ...


----------



## ico (May 21, 2012)

good troll post.

Every tablet sucks though.


----------



## theserpent (May 21, 2012)

Great?You Thought You can insert CD'S in A tablet 
Yeah there are ways to play PC games via Onlive(Is it onlive or olive?).
Ipad is the best high-end tablet in the market.
You want flash support?Wow,i guess adobe themselves have killed flash for Tablets/mobiles.
(Flash is a battery killer).
So now your saying that the worlds most downloaded game-App angry birds?Did you even browse the App store?You'll surely find good games.
FYI,Not only Ipad all Tablets have similar games.With Ipad having more

20)Connect your Ipad to the computer.And itunes tells that

But i do Agree Apple is to much.Why cant they allow an external SD.For a normal tech-Person 16 Gb is not enough.
I.E Song=4-5 gb
Movies-2 gb
apps-around 10-12 gb.
And in 16 gb only around 14.5/15 gb is usable (As in my 32 gig ipod only 30 gigs is usable)


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 21, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> But i do Agree Apple is to much.Why cant they allow an external SD.For a normal tech-Person 16 Gb is not enough.
> I.E Song=4-5 gb
> Movies-2 gb
> apps-around 10-12 gb.
> And in 16 gb only around 14.5/15 gb is usable (As in my 32 gig ipod only 30 gigs is usable)



if you think 16 gb is not enough for you, get the 32 gb or 64 gb model


----------



## theserpent (May 21, 2012)

Krystie said:


> I'm not saying the ipad is a bad tablet. Right now it's easily the best tablet in the market. T*he problem is that in India it really has too many issues to be a purchase that's really worth it*. In fact, *any* tablet is a very questionable purchase in India.



+1.Siri isnt worth for India.
Offtopic:
I asked siri(On my uncles phone) Whats the weather like
it replied.Some weird words like eg: "Eine aine pine atia"(Im just saying it said weird stuff).
Then my uncle asked the same thing it said "Sorry i cant find hotels in India" :/
On his 2nd try it replied



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> if you think 16 gb is not enough for you, get the 32 gb or 64 gb model



But,i just want to know why doesnt apple allow external sds for its devices?


----------



## ritvij (May 21, 2012)

5) tell me which company supports piracy.. apple's apps are a premium but damn better than android.

6) a detachable keyboard ain't the only option.. why didn't you try a demo before buying it... 

7) if the touch screen of apple disappoints you.. hats off to you.. have you ever used an iPad?

10) comparing a tablet to windows..huh.. you should have bought yourself a f****ng pc..

12) COD and diablo on iPad?? really you are way to high!

19) to which tablet can you connect a printer or a gamepad?

20) you know what.. its people like you who damage a company's reputation.. if you needed all this why did not you go for android tab.. 

21) cd/dvd on a tab.. what you think you are rajnikanth?

22) i use a belkin router costing only 1000 bucks.. it gives me enoiugh coverage on two floors!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 21, 2012)

@serpent16
main reason is that people put class 4 miscrosd cards and then complain that the phone/tablet has become slow
apple does not want any compromise in performance of their devices
so they control the whole environment


----------



## ritvij (May 21, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> +1.Siri isnt worth for India.
> Offtopic:
> I asked siri(On my uncles phone) Whats the weather like
> it replied.Some weird words like eg: "Eine aine pine atia"(Im just saying it said weird stuff).
> Then my uncle asked the same thing it said "Sorry i cant find hotels in India" :/



on the contrary, if you say it real slow, it will respond clearly!


----------



## theserpent (May 21, 2012)

ritvij said:


> on the contrary, if you say it real slow, it will respond clearly!



Yup.It might then.


----------



## Krystie (May 21, 2012)

papul1993 said:


> Well, I will say your mistake. You should have checked out what it has or doesn't have before buying it. Do it next time instead of running to the store like a monkey the first day it is released.
> 
> 1. 16 GB is small yes. If you wanted more space you should have bought 32 or 64 GB models.
> 4. The Ipad is a 10 inch tablet Goddamnit!! Not a 4 inch phone that you can stuff in you pocket. And its not meant to be used    that way.
> ...



Saying "flash days" are over is a bullsh1t argument to justify not having it.

I'm comparing tablets to other devices to show how little of a market there is for them, especially in a country like India.

16/32/64GB are all miniscule when you can get hard drives with 1TB or more easily; all you need is USB support to use them. Most tablets don't have this.

Call of duty is just an example. The point is that tablet games are abysmal, and gaming in general on tablets, particularly the ipad is a joke. It's a heavily marketed feature that doesn't even deliver. You can't even play ancient games like super mario 3 even if you want to since apple is completely against emulation.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 21, 2012)

Krystie said:


> I'm comparing tablets to other devices to show how little of a market there is for them, especially in a country like India.
> .



from next time don't make a troll post, emphasize on what you're trying to say
btw, most of your points were lol

nobody forced you to buy the ipad, you should have researched before you bought it. now it's your money wasted.


----------



## Krystie (May 21, 2012)

ritvij said:


> 5) tell me which company supports piracy.. apple's apps are a premium but damn better than android.


Very few companies go out of there way to prevent it. Regardless this isn't the forum to discuss piracy I merely pointed out how unrealistic Apple's stance is in an Indian market.


> 6) a detachable keyboard ain't the only option.. why didn't you try a demo before buying it...
> 7) if the touch screen of apple disappoints you.. hats off to you.. have you ever used an iPad?


I generally dislike touch-screens and swype makes it semi-bearable on a smartphone. Why would I post this if I didn't have an ipad ?


> 10) comparing a tablet to windows..huh.. you should have bought yourself a f****ng pc..


I have a PC obviously, not sure what you're trying to say here.


> 12) COD and diablo on iPad?? really you are way to high!


It was just an example. Very few mainstream games work on tablets, most of them are casual garbage and legacy games aren't even supported.


> 19) to which tablet can you connect a printer or a gamepad?


So what ? It's a problem that's common to all tablets. This is one of the reasons a smaller laptop or netbook is far better.


> 20) you know what.. its people like you who damage a company's reputation.. if you needed all this why did not you go for android tab..


It's annoying mac fanboys that create a ridiculous hype around an overpriced and inferior fisher price tinker toy product actually.


> 21) cd/dvd on a tab.. what you think you are rajnikanth?


Watching a DVD on a mobile device isn't asking for too much. Even usb support to watch it on a usb dvd drive would suffice.



> 22) i use a belkin router costing only 1000 bucks.. it gives me enoiugh coverage on two floors!


I have a D-link wifi modem that's around double that. Many rooms don't get coverage because of brick+cement walls and reinforced concrete pillars and stairs; something that's commonplace in india. There's significant packet loss in wifi in most indian homes unlike 1st world countries where wood is the normal building material.


----------



## papul1993 (May 21, 2012)

Depends on what games you play. Tablets are not meant for FPS games. Same as consoles. 

And yes, flash is dead. And I don't want to explain why. There are a number of posts on the Internet explaining this. So I suggest you check it out. 

Apple products are premium products. Most Indians can't buy them. And the OP was hinting at installing pirated apps. Really? Pirating $2 apps after buying a $600 tablets?


----------



## Krystie (May 21, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> from next time don't make a troll post, emphasize on what you're trying to say
> btw, most of your points were lol
> 
> nobody forced you to buy the ipad, you should have researched before you bought it. now it's your money wasted.



Like I said it's a decent web reader and a great pdf reader. I'm just pointing out some of it's flaws. Not sure why you would call that "trolling".

There are clear problems with tablets and problems that are specific to the Indian market. A lot of people refuse to acknowledge these and we have ridiculous hype around technologies like fiver optic internet and 4g, which are totally unrealistic.



papul1993 said:


> And yes, flash is dead. And I don't want to explain why. There are a number of posts on the Internet explaining this. So I suggest you check it out.



Flash is not dead. And I don't want to explain why. There are a number of posts on the Internet explaining this.


----------



## Anorion (May 21, 2012)

^theres an entirely different way to use the iOS ecosystem
all of these problems are because of expectations of what the device should be
yeah you have to pay for your apps. the best game you can get on the iPad is World of Goo, and it was available for $1 during a sale. You have to watch the store every hour for sales, and that's when you buy the apps
no, dont think of FPS games on a tablet, there are some hack n slash TPS, a few free to play MMORPGS, the racing games are good, but the trend is totally casual/social games so dont expect a good good game with a story and plot you can play-through for hours at home, mostly titles with repetitive gameplay (one rare exception is sword and sworcery EP)
yeah many of the apps are premium, or the HD version costs more
try the podcasts and vidcasts features, you might like it, you can download stuff, watch it, and it gets deleted when new subscribed content gets in. there can be a constant stream of media depending on what you like
dont think of options here, Safari is the best browser, nothing else works because nothing else is as well integrated into the system
apple is in fact leading in the ePub standard, which allows all sorts of rich interactive media to be displayed in eBooks
there are a bunch of apps, that plug into a bunch of free and paid sources 
essentially, dont even think of putting your own data from outside sources in the iPad, why would you want to do that? yeah watching gigaresolution photos on the retina display is wonderful, but that novelty fades soon

also what Indian context are you talking about? That people are not willing to shell out for premium apps? lies, there are many people who actually use their idevices as more than cameras, will prolly buy magic harmonica for 6$ or Hanuman Chalisa reader for 13$ and not think abt it


----------



## Krystie (May 21, 2012)

setanjan123 said:


> Hey ipad can multitask! Not like windows. Not even android can do that. Press the circular button with the square on it(idk wat its called. The menu button maybe) 2 times rapidly. You will have a strip at the bottom of screen showing the runnin apps. Now press your finger on any one running app for a few secnds and there you hv it. Small red signs on top of each runnin app. Press the red signs and the app wil be closed. Tinker round a bit.



Thanks anyway but do you seriously think I wouldn't be able to figure that out after reading my post ?


----------



## prudhivisekhar (May 21, 2012)

Sell it off and buy android one or laptop.


----------



## Krystie (May 21, 2012)

Anorion said:


> ^theres an entirely different way to use the iOS ecosystem
> all of these problems are because of a expectations of what the device should be
> yeah you have to pay for your apps. the best game you can get on the iPad is World of Goo, and it was available for $1 during a sale. You have to watch the store every hour for sales, and that's when you buy the apps
> no, dont think of FPS games on a tablet, there are some hack n slash TPS, a few free to play MMORPGS, the racing games are good, but the trend is totally casual/social games so dont expect a good good game with a story and plot you can play-through for hours at home, mostly titles with repetitive gameplay (one rare exception is sword and sworcery EP)
> ...





> the trend is totally casual/social games so dont expect a good good game with a story and plot you can play-through for hours at home, mostly titles with repetitive gameplay



World of goo is nice, and I definitely agree with what you say about the kind of games available on it.

It's disappointing to have a ton of movies and TV shows on your PC and be unable to watch them on your ipad because: 

1) unusual high compression codecs aren't easily supported (mkv files or divx)

2) space constraints



> but that novelty fades soon


Yup, this is the ipad in summary pretty much.



> also what Indian context are you talking about?


The state of internet in India. The cost of bandwidth that basically prevents you from heavy streaming. The context of piracy. The state of free apps. The lack of a definite market unlike smartphones, laptops or PC's, which would prevent devices like the ipad from really becoming a "hit". Internet really isn't part of everyday life in India in the same way it is in developed countries for very obvious reasons. For example - would you honestly stream media (a movie for example) in India ?
Compare this to how commonplace netflix streaming is in the US or EU. Does anyone in their right mind think that netflix or a comparable service would ever take off in India ?

Just trying to be realistic about a variety of issues that are specific to India, hence the comment about indian "context".

A good example - icloud tries to back up your entire ipad on the internet. That's 10-12 gigs of data easily. How feasible to you think that is given how painfully slow internet is in India, and the ridiculous limits on bandwidth. iCloud or any cloud services for that matter are a total joke when bandwidth is so awful.


----------



## Anorion (May 21, 2012)

^hmm ur conclusion is correct tho, its not yet time for tablets
dont think it ever will be, smartphones are getting good enough

still, iPad games get high scores on metacritic boards, droids are not even tracked
so world of goo is rated higher than portal 2, skyrim and Arkham city for 2011, its the timing of the perfect platform for the game available a couple of years after the game release that allowed this to be possible

 iBlast Moki, contre Jour, Anomaly: Warzone Earth... best games

its breathing new life into genres suitable for the platform, particularly tower defense games


----------



## Krystie (May 21, 2012)

prudhivisekhar said:


> Sell it off and buy android one or laptop.



Already have an android SGS2 and a laptop. I'm really ok with the ipad being a casual web reader and ebook device. I just pointed some deficiencies that I experienced so far to clear out some of the bullsh1t marketing and peer hype this has been getting.



Anorion said:


> ^hmm ur conclusion is correct tho, its not yet time for tablets
> dont think it ever will be, smartphones are getting good enough
> 
> still, iPad games get high scores on metacritic boards, droids are not even tracked
> ...



Yeah I think it's the perfect time for smartphones since their cost is fairly low now, and they are incredibly portable. Tablets... not so much yet.

Yeah world of goo is great. Definitely, games don't always have to be huge AAA titles to be good. Rayman Origins, Super Meat Boy and Binding of Isaac are all excellent small/indie titles that have met great success amongst critics.


----------



## gforz (May 21, 2012)

I wonder how idiotic people are when someone posts his opinion about a device and there are abusive replies to it.Common guys ,help a guy  but not this way.


----------



## Anorion (May 21, 2012)

Krystie said:


> The state of internet in India. The cost of bandwidth that basically prevents you from heavy streaming. The context of piracy. The state of free apps. The lack of a definite market unlike smartphones, laptops or PC's, which would prevent devices like the ipad from really becoming a "hit". Internet really isn't part of everyday life in India in the same way it is in developed countries for very obvious reasons. For example - would you honestly stream media (a movie for example) in India ?
> Compare this to how commonplace netflix streaming is in the US or EU. Does anyone in their right mind think that netflix or a comparable service would ever take off in India ?
> 
> Just trying to be realistic about a variety of issues that are specific to India, hence the comment about indian "context".
> ...



ok fair enough, yes iCloud does backup data and photos, and if you turn everything on it can be a load on your system

but its also the convenience, if you have multiple devices, you dont have to worry about transfering media between them, or play a game on one device and continue playing on another 

piracy and free apps, yes that is the expectation here, and no one can say its unrealistic to expect many functionalities in the iPad out of the box, at the same time its also the convenience of buying it easily

one of the latest services available to iOS users in the US is the ability to sync your entire mp3 database with the store for $25 a year. think about that one, they are selling people the music they have already pirated.  

in the Indian context, a lot of services available on other stores are not even an option here, the Indian app store has a fraction of the media, and media related apps available


about Internet not really being a part of India, well thats where I think the situation is changing in many ways
some parts of mum, blore and pune you cannot walk down the street without getting a free, unsecured wifi connection. some of these were clearly free, some were even of police chowkies... anyone can use these as against walking into a cybercafe... noticed this only after my iPod started actively seeking wifi connections without me asking it to. Discovered warwalking and managed nothing more than a mountain of speedtests. 

at the same time, over 2G, most services on an iPad 2 work out fine. you need wi-fi to download the apps, but once downloaded, you can still play a MMORPG like Order and Chaos, 

most websites have a separate app, if not a layout for iPads, which makes it easier to consume content from that source


----------



## R2K (May 21, 2012)

Ipad became successful just because of its marketing hype in US and other EU countries. And its a well known fact that Indians are now pathetically trying to imitate the same lifestyle of people of US. Whatever sells well in US will definitely be a hit in Indian market. Even if its a bag of Sh!t...just saying.. 
IMO you should have gone for an android tablet with good build quality like from SONY or the galaxy TAB considering the ways you were planning on using it. ( like external memory , viewing video files without the hassles of specific format support....etc)


----------



## thetechfreak (May 21, 2012)

The post below is more or less the story of the whole post. why so much negligence?



> 11) The Browser isn't that good. Neither safari or dolphin (the favorite web browser app) come anywhere close to the likes of IE9, Opera, Firefox or even Chrome. It's really odd that there's *opera mini for smartphones but none for the ipad*.



App Store - Opera Mini Web browser




Spoiler



*This app is designed for both iPhone and iPad*


----------



## Krystie (May 21, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> The post below is more or less the story of the whole post. why so much negligence?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



opera mini is for smartphones. it "works" for the ipad but if you actually make the effort to try it out you'll see its not designed with the ipad form factor in mind at all.

after using opera mini for only a couple of minutes anyone will get disgusted and switch back to safari or dolphin no matter how bad they are.

I wonder what the "story" of your post is. Not sure how I'm being "negligent".


----------



## mohsin20 (May 21, 2012)

i bought an ipad 3 wifi 4g 64gb for 46500 only. cheaper than alfa in mumbai and i am very happy.yoohoo.


----------



## Sujeet (May 21, 2012)

IMO its the *Personal Context* and Not *The Indian Context.*Tr..eh..o..h..ll!

all Lulz............... about CD/DVD/itunes/iCloud/Touch Feedback/Poor App Support/No Good Games(Somebody introduce him/her to Modern Combat 3,Real Racing 2,Infinity Blade I & II ,ShadowGun,RAGE and bazillion more!!)


----------



## sarthak (May 22, 2012)

Only low-budget phones and tablets are designed with an Indian context, because we are very price conscious. The iPad is a premium product, and yes its not designed for India. But so are many other tablets, smartphones and laptops, so should the companies not launch them in India ? And is it Apple's fault that you have a slow internet connection ?

And you are comparing a tablet with a laptop............................ even though they are similarly priced but they are very different things with different purposes and can be compared for web browsing at most.


----------



## doomgiver (May 22, 2012)

sarthak said:


> But so are many other tablets, smartphones and laptops, so should the companies not launch them in India ? And is it Apple's fault that you have a slow internet connection ?
> 
> And you are comparing a tablet with a laptop............................ even though they are similarly priced but they are very different things with different purposes and can be compared for web browsing at most.



so, you mean to say that we HAVE to have a fast net, and we, as a society, should flog ourselves before the altar of Apple to repent for the sin of *gasp* not having a fast net???

also, where did the OP mention he is comparing the tablet with a laptop?

icloud, itunes and other apple bloatware are teh sux.
i mean, seriously? they are marketing cloud storage in a country where women are beaten and children turned into slaves just for an extra GB of bandwidth???



R2K said:


> Ipad became successful just because of its marketing hype in US and other EU countries. And its a well known fact that Indians are now pathetically trying to imitate the same lifestyle of people of US. Whatever sells well in US will definitely be a hit in Indian market. Even if its a bag of Sh!t...just saying..
> IMO you should have gone for an android tablet with good build quality like from SONY or the galaxy TAB considering the ways you were planning on using it. ( like external memory , viewing video files without the hassles of specific format support....etc)



monkey see, monkey do. monkey skin color brown. monkey like white. 

screw tablets. get a galaxy note and a decent laptop. best of both worlds. and dont forget the gaming rig.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 22, 2012)

> *1. monkey see, monkey do. monkey skin color brown. monkey like white.*
> this pretty much sums up  most of the earlier guys who have replied here
> * 2 .screw tablets. get a galaxy note and a decent laptop. best of both worlds. and dont forget the gaming rig.*
> @OP : this is good advice
> and research before wasting your money



+1
replies in green


----------



## Anorion (May 22, 2012)

tethering a tablet to a pc is against the whole point isnt it?
our markets are diff, we dont share the same sentiment, the US market is dominated by apple, dead companies like Nokia and BB have a chance here
transformer is a beast. there are many, many good tablets, as long as you know before hand exactly what you are gonna use it for. 
the best things in it are companion apps to PC/Console MMorpgs, mobile MMORPGS, and multiplayer mobile games
otherwise no go


the device, iPad, is designed to be used by anyone, saying its not designed for india, is as good as saying india is made up of some bizarro mutant people who cant use tablets like humans. cats and infants can use it. aliens will not have a hard time about it. try explaining  disabling default homescreen widgets to an alien.


----------



## doomgiver (May 22, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> +1
> replies in green



thanks. i take it green because of fallout? (pip boy  )


----------



## aroraanant (May 22, 2012)

I really want to say a lot of things but I think there will be a World War 3 then so I am keeping my mouth shut.


----------



## Sujeet (May 22, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> I really want to say a lot of things but I think there will be a World War 3 then so I am keeping my mouth shut.



It should be World War 4 IMO.WW3 already took place in MW3.

This thread is Useless Now.
*@MODS. *Close This Sh!t.


----------



## suyash24seven (May 22, 2012)

first thing i did was to send a link of this page to all my iMessage friends so they can have a good laugh too, like i did!  okay just kidding!

either you're trolling, or you didn't really know what an ipad is. you specially got me at the point where you were disappointed that it doesn't fit in your pocket! it's a tablet, it isn't supposed to fit in your pocket.

almost all good games/applications for any platform are paid, and are in fact expensive as well. most platforms allow you to run pirated copies, apple doesn't. and i totally respect that. at least they're offering great apps! (have you played infinity blade?) i used nokia for years, with everything free, from games to apps, but hardly any of them were worth playing, and by no means comparable to apps in the itunes store. snake was one, i guess bounce was one, but other than that? well good things cost you money, and you can't really claim your right to piracy, can you?

no cd/dvd support? umm. well i dunno what to say to that! 

you mentioned gaming? well ipad has the best gaming among the tablets in the market. if you compare it's gaming capabilities with a PC, you're definitely gonna be disappointed.

typing on any new device is uncomfortable at first. give it time. and even then it'll never be as comfortable as typing on a physical keyboard.

you should have done your research well. you're complaining about 16GB? didn't you know how much space that is beforehand?

well now since you've bought it, use it expecting tablet functionalities from it - it's not alienware


----------



## Sujeet (May 22, 2012)

suyash24seven said:


> first thing i did was to send a link of this page to all my iMessage friends so they can have a good laugh too, like i did!  okay just kidding!
> 
> either you're trolling, or you didn't really know what an ipad is. you specially got me at the point where you were disappointed that it doesn't fit in your pocket! it's a tablet, it isn't supposed to fit in your pocket.
> 
> ...


+1.


----------



## coolest111 (May 22, 2012)

wat model do u own?
16gb wifi or 16gb wifi+4g
Quote me ur price if u want 2 sell...


----------



## doomgiver (May 22, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> It should be World War 4 IMO.WW3 already took place in MW3.
> 
> This thread is Useless Now.
> *@MODS. *Close This Sh!t.



will you shut your trap and contribute, instead of bullshitting and foulmouthing every few words?


----------



## Krystie (May 22, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> screw tablets. get a galaxy note and a decent laptop. best of both worlds. and dont forget the gaming rig.



Yeah pretty much. A galaxy note is PERFECT for the needs of a typical Indian consumer, in an Indian context.

Everyone in my family loves the ipad, but I'm the only "geek" so yeah. For me it's definitely not completely a waste since it's a great web reader and ebook viewer.

Extremely powerful Desktops are readily available in India for 30-50k.

My point was that ipad and tablets in general are marketed heavily as something that they really can't achieve; especially in an Indian context. India just isn't ready for tablets, or Apple, yet; at least not in a big way.

There will always be a minority of rabid mac fanboys, but that's the thing; they're just a tiiiiny demographic.

All I wanted was some decent discussion, and the fanboys come in and yell troll


----------



## sygeek (May 22, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> first, the ipad is not a pc! get an android tab
> 
> second, you should have done your research before buying it
> 
> ...


*ahem* open source developers

Honestly, an average user will be fine with an iPad . But since you wanted free apps, seamless syncing from pc, and emulators etc., you should obviously opted for an android tablet. Although android may as well suffer the same in some cases as an iPad.



Krystie said:


> My point was that ipad and tablets in general are marketed heavily as something that they really can't achieve; especially in an Indian context. *India just isn't ready for tablets, or Apple, yet; at least not in a big way.*


Gotta agree with that.

Also, a friend of mine bought an iPad (same applies for any other tab) and basically said it's pretty much useless without an internet connection, you can't do much at all. He had to specifically get a cheap 3G plan (with retarded usage limit) to use the internet.


----------



## ritvij (May 22, 2012)

coolest111 said:


> wat model do u own?
> 16gb wifi or 16gb wifi+4g
> Quote me ur price if u want 2 sell...



+1.. m in line too!


----------



## papul1993 (May 22, 2012)

sygeek said:


> Also, a friend of mine bought an iPad (same applies for any other tab) and basically said it's pretty much useless without an internet connection, you can't do much at all. He had to specifically get a cheap 3G plan (with retarded usage limit) to use the internet.



Even PCs these days are pretty much useless with Internet. 

Tell your friend to get a broadband connection at home and browse the net using wifi.


----------



## doomgiver (May 22, 2012)

papul1993 said:


> Even PCs these days are pretty much useless with Internet.
> 
> Tell your friend to get a broadband connection at home and browse the net using wifi.



wow. just wow. im speechless.
what kind of os are you using? jolicloud? or the google os, that your computer is useless without the net?


----------



## dexterunknown (May 22, 2012)

Hey frnd if u dnt wnt it thn u can giv it to me


----------



## Krystie (May 22, 2012)

papul1993 said:


> Even PCs these days are pretty much useless with Internet.



not sure if serious


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 22, 2012)

agreed, ipad is pretty much useless, unless you are bored and nothing to do in life. or in my case, we develop for it.
i hv 2 ipads... from work..


----------



## sarthak (May 22, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> so, you mean to say that *we HAVE to have a fast net*, and we, as a society, should flog ourselves before the altar of Apple to repent for the sin of *gasp* not having a fast net???



When did I say that ? I just said that its not Apple's fault that we have slow internet, and its not fair to curse the iPad or Apple because our internet is slow. Apple's not the one providing you with internet, its your isp. And even on an Android tablet if you want to use a similar service (dropbox, ubuntu one, etc.) you need a good internet connection. Next OP will buy a Transformer Prime and then say that Google Drive(or any other cloud storage service) is bad because he has slow and limited internet ?



doomgiver said:


> also, where did the OP mention he is comparing the tablet with a laptop?





Krystie said:


> 10) Multitasking is really awkward. Although the ipad3 supports multitasking, it's not even close to what you would expect from a *windows PC*. Not having a task manager or control over apps to shut them down is annoying.
> 
> 11) The Browser isn't that good. Neither safari or dolphin (the favorite web browser app) come anywhere close to the likes of *IE9*, Opera, Firefox or even Chrome. It's really odd that there's opera mini for smartphones but none for the ipad.
> 
> ...





doomgiver said:


> icloud, itunes and other apple bloatware are teh sux.
> i mean, seriously? they are marketing cloud storage in a country where women are beaten and children turned into slaves just for an extra GB of bandwidth???



I don't like them either, and I too am a Apple hater. But some people like Apple products due to there simplicity and refinement. If you don't like something it doesn't mean no one would like it. And some of his points target each and every tablet. And as mentioned before he is comparing it with things you expect from a laptop ( cd/dvd drive, diablo 3 and cod on tablet ?)


----------



## RCuber (May 22, 2012)

Finally.. after so many days.. I get a good troll thread to enjoy  .. keep it coming !!


----------



## aroraanant (May 22, 2012)

Seriously the discussion going on here is useless.......
Mods close this threads....


----------



## CloudS (May 22, 2012)

Touchscreen precision is very good for me, don't know about you. Don't remember when I clicked something else than what I was going to.
there are a lot of good free apps. Even online MP game was free, some fighter game.


----------



## Sarath (May 22, 2012)

Haha 

You did raise a couple of good points, like 3 to 5 I guess. The rest well, 

Add Point 26: The new Ipad doesn't do your laundry or make breakfast for you. Really disappointed. My washing machine and toaster can do that and they cost much less than the iPad. Bad apple!

.
.
.


WT# moments:


Krystie said:


> 1)  *16GB is peanuts.* _Yes, the packaging has a BIG 16GB print on it._
> 
> 4)it's quite heavy and doesn't fit in *your pocket.* You can't really easily carry it around with you. It's not that amazing for bedtime reading since after a while your hands will ache holding it up. It doesn't in any way replace a book, for example. Since you'll want to rest it on a flat surface anyway, why not just get a laptop ?
> 
> ...



I agree with the rest of your points. Most of which can be answered in the following ways:
1. Android
2. You should have got a laptop instead
3. Apple sucks!



Money doesn't solve many problems but definitely yours. 

Like getting more GB, Getting a decent laptop, Getting paid apps by paying for them, 

Some don't need money, like doing research before buying, getting stronger hands (yes! it's heavy but you still gotta lug it around), and getting your tailor to stitch a nice big pocket. 




Krystie said:


> 21) No cd/dvd support. Want to watch a movie on a dvd ? well sorry f%^% you.




*Introducing the CD/DVD support.* Back-trolled
Samsung Optical Smart Hub SE-208BW review -- Engadget



Spoiler



Voila!*www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2012/02/img7401.jpg


----------



## R2K (May 22, 2012)

He didn't say anything about the battery backup. 
Surprised about it since he even found a fault with the charger and the cord that comes with it


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 22, 2012)

the OP Is right The ipad isn't good in the indian context for the simple reason that most people here are pirates and get mostly every possible 
media/entertainment stuff from torrents
*torrentfreak.com/india-huge-growth-market-for-bittorrent-sites-081119/
most other points of the OP are rants
sadly,OP might have gone for the Ipad because of peer pressure since most people in india are well....


Spoiler



white-worshiping/immitating  monkeys


/Flame-proof armor-On
anti-Troll gun-equipped


----------



## Krystie (May 22, 2012)

I'm not sure why any kind of criticism towards tablets is met with the assumption of trolling or "but you should have got a laptop". It's not about me, so why I personally got an ipad is completely irrelevant.

I'm basically saying that a netbook or small laptop makes a lot more sense than a tablet right now in the Indian market. On the other end of the mobility scale smartphones naturally have a definite purpose, but tablets don't really have a specific use yet, especially in India. 

Many of the problems I mentioned are either specific to Apple or just problems with tablets in general.



> 1) Yes, the packaging has a BIG 16GB print on it.


The point was that 16/32/64GB is miniscule when netbooks that cost less have far more storage space. The ipad is supposed to be a media consumption device and media takes a lot of space. Not having USB support is bizarre when it's so easy to have tons of media on an external hard drive or an external cd/dvd drive.



> 4)it's quite heavy and doesn't fit in your pocket. You can't really easily carry it around with you. It's not that amazing for bedtime reading since after a while your hands will ache holding it up. It doesn't in any way replace a book, for example. Since you'll want to rest it on a flat surface anyway, why not just get a laptop ?


The point is tablets aren't *that* mobile. A smartphone is, and if you can carry around a tablet, why not just carry a netbook or small laptop ?
A smartphone can do pretty much everything that a tablet can so what exactly is the requirement for a tablet ?



> 5) Apple is not the only one against piracy, they are just affective at implementing it, i.e. till a JB shows up Also Indians are not the ones developing the JB tools etc. I don't see why this becomes an "Indian" problem.


Piracy is an "indian" problem given how extremely rampant it is. Not only are Indians used to piracy, there are dozens of foreign films and TV shows that are simply unavailable in India which forces you to pirate. Extremely limited codec support means that watching them on your ipad is a chore.



> 9) What! The back button appears on the top, each time you go into a sub menu. I would advice: "looking for it"


The main issue is extremely limited context sensitive buttons. Apple always tries to simplify design, but in doing that they make it more awkward to do many basic tasks.



> 10) windows PC.


or a netbook, or a laptop.



> IE9


Not sure what the problem is here; I just mentioned a couple of browsers.



> 12) Gaming.
> :epicfacepalm: > Why do you think in todays day, there are still the likes of a gaming PC, PS3, Xbox, Wii, Nintendo DS, PS Vita and Gizmondo


Support for gaming is extremely limited as is the selection of games available. Tablet gaming received a huge amount of hype over the last few years but really it hasn't taken off at all.



> 14) charger Read this twice, didn't understand the point.


the charger gets hot.



> 15) Photo management. Laughable isn't it ? yeah, I agree with the laughable part


The lack of a basic file explorer makes it harder to organize photos. It's not really too much to ask for to delete entire folders quickly.



> 16) Gaming - emulators.  Android. Period. (=...)


I know emulators are available on the android. They aren't on the ipad. They might come out once the ipad 3 is jailbroken I guess.



> 18) flash. The debate is dead.


It's not a debate. Flash is used by lots of websites and there really isn't any good reason not to support it.



> 21) No cd/dvd support. Want to watch a movie on a dvd ? well sorry f%^% you. NO! No more. Please. Even my car doesn't fly!


Absurd hyperboles ? Why is it too much to ask for to want basic USB support ? This isn't directed exclusively to ipads but tablets in general.



> 22) You are right. When I went to US, their butterscotch laden walls with Marshmellow reinforcement were both good for the wifi and it's hungry inmates. Yes, I've never been to US


what ?



> 24) iCloud
> 1mbps is pretty much enough to upload your files. Unless you want to stream it down 1080p. Apple also supports dropbox and box. Use them.


Why would I waste limited bandwidth on backing up files to a cloud server ?



> Samsung Optical Smart Hub SE-208BW review -- Engadget


a $130 wifi router+cd drive ? do you seriously think anyone would ever buy this ? Even the review you linked doesn't like it...



> Back-trolled


what ?


----------



## Anorion (May 22, 2012)

hmmm the photo manager is great
you can create multiple albums based on the diff sets of photos camera roll (once you take with iPad), photostream (synced photos with iCloud) and photo library (photos synced with dekstop)

your argument is that tablets are useless for everyone because you don't have a use for it. don't worry about what "everyone else" should use
a similar statement would be nobody needs dSLRs because prosumers are better in most circumstances

there can be no assumptions on how someone else may use a specific device, because these devices are extremely personal, you settled down to use it as an ebook reader, others may find some such niche use and be happy 

there is a real danger with apple devices  - iPods and iPads, that they may just not click, in which case the devies are resold, or even given away. the two relevant points here are that
a) the services available from the device are restricted geographically by apple - which is why it is best to know what apps and services you will use before the device, and if necessary, start with an account from another country
b) the constant need for wi-fi connectivity - this is again something that needs to be managed, but if there is wi-fi at home and at work/college, guessing this is manageable. 

apart from these there is nothing stopping from iPads being used properly, the way they are meant to be

often, people have some extra cash to buy something nice, or may want to gift something to their relatives, in such cases, the less "necessary" items like digital photo frames, e-book readers and tablets make good sense instead of just giving another phone


----------



## Krystie (May 22, 2012)

Anorion said:


> hmmm the photo manager is great
> you can create multiple albums based on the diff sets of photos camera roll (once you take with iPad), photostream (synced photos with iCloud) and photo library (photos synced with dekstop)


It's alright I suppose. For me personally, the lack of a good file explorer was crippling. A good example I talked about is deleting entire folders, and seeing exactly how much space your photos are occupying.



> your argument is that tablets are useless for everyone because you don't have a use for it. don't worry about what "everyone else" should use
> a similar statement would be nobody needs dSLRs because prosumers are better in most circumstances


Oh I can definitely see that tablets would be appealing to some people; but there are definite problems to a device like the ipad that is marketed to be a laptop replacement, when it's not.



> there can be no assumptions on how someone else may use a specific device, because these devices are extremely personal, you settled down to use it as an ebook reader, others may find some such niche use and be happy


Yup, that's the thing; it's a niche device. It's definitely not something that the typical user would want. In India the average computer user is a lot more of a "power user" than the US. It's actually quite surprising how stupid some american users are, so very simplistic devices are more appropriate there. Just something to consider. In the USA there are people that are very ordinary/barely uneducated people using smart devices. Compare that to the demographic of people buying them here in India. It's fair to assume that the typical Indian tech consumer is a lot more comfortable with things that americans would call "nerdy".

Indian and American markets are *VERY* different. There's a lot of denial about this in the media and even here. The typical Indian consumer of IT devices is almost definitely a lot smarter, and there are major issues like cost, piracy and crappy internet. A lot of these aren't issues outside of India. Gaming for example is almost non-existent in India, yet another thing with a lot of denial in the media. 



> often, people have some extra cash to buy something nice, or may want to gift something to their relatives, in such cases, the less "necessary" items like digital photo frames, e-book readers and tablets make good sense instead of just giving another phone


Agreed. That's one of the reasons I have one. I just pointed out some obvious deficiencies specific to the ipad and tablets in general.


----------



## Sujeet (May 22, 2012)

Krystie said:


> I'm not sure why any kind of criticism towards tablets is met with the assumption of trolling or "but you should have got a laptop". It's not about me, so why I personally got an ipad is completely irrelevant.



Read your points about Diablo 3,COD etc you will understand why your post is being referred to as Troll-A Big One IMO.



Krystie said:


> I'm basically saying that a netbook or small laptop makes a lot *more sense than a tablet* right now in the Indian market. On the other end of the mobility scale smartphones naturally have a definite purpose, but tablets don't really have a *specific use yet, especially in India. *


Thats you.Its your Personal Choice and Views.Dont expect it to be accepted by other without Debate.

Nothing in this world has anything specific to be used for unless a person wills otherwise.
In your case you are seem too stubborn to do it that way.



Krystie said:


> The point was that *16/32/64GB is miniscule* when netbooks that cost less have far more storage space. The ipad is supposed to be a media consumption device and media takes a lot of space. Not having USB support is bizarre when it's so easy to have tons of media on an external hard drive or an external cd/dvd drive.



Only one thing.Just waiting for you to create another tread titlead *"Why Ultrabooks are not good in Indian context"* with you listing tons of sh@t about it and in some where in between that i will get to read this *"128/256 gb SSD is too miniscule when notebooks are available............."*



Krystie said:


> The point is *tablets *aren't *that* mobile. A smartphone is, and if you can carry around a tablet, why not just carry a netbook or small laptop ?
> A smartphone can do pretty much everything that a tablet can so what exactly is the requirement for a tablet ?


I think you took the name of device bit too seriously with respect to its_* form factor*_.Right??
 I mean you can chew or swallow tablet right..then why you have to carry around a_ Device named Tablet in arms_.Right??



Krystie said:


> *Piracy is an "indian" problem* given how extremely rampant it is. Not only are Indians used to piracy, there are dozens of foreign films and TV shows that are simply unavailable in India which forces you to pirate. Extremely limited codec support means that watching them on your ipad is a chore.


Indians gave birth to Piracy!?.Indian are the Greatest Pirates.!

Is this all you wanted to point with that.Do you think that needs a telling of yours....Period.


----------



## Sarath (May 22, 2012)

When the iPad came out, people simply called it just a big apple ipod. Rightly said in a limited view. 

It is an upgrade from a multi-purpose device like a PMP or a smart phone rather than an upgrade from a laptop or netbook. 

Also most people who have a tablet already have either a home PC or a laptop. A smartphone can be bought for 8k now-a-days (HTC Explorer -anti-nit picking). AFAIK most people would want a better phone and a good home PC before splurging in a tablet etc. 

Most of what I wanted to say is in the post above, quoting again for your convenience.


Anorion said:


> your argument is that tablets are useless for everyone because you don't have a use for it. don't worry about what "everyone else" should use
> a similar statement would be nobody needs dSLRs because prosumers are better in most circumstances
> 
> there can be no assumptions on how someone else may use a specific device, because these devices are extremely personal, you settled down to use it as an ebook reader, others may find some such niche use and be happy



I have an iPad 2. As someone who cannot stand Apple's close eco-system, I have found it to be very useful. Be it the free Engadget's distro, which are beautifully executed, to reading pdfs of my Txt Bs with ease, to doing facetime which is completely hasslefree, to getting my e-mail pushed into it and clocking 4 hours of youtube everyday and recently watching anime after converting it to apple's holy format, to getting access to all my files on the cloud using dropbox, it's been a pretty comfortable experience. 

You can see, I am very happy because I am not asking of it more than what it can do. At 30k a device should be able to do more. But I am not complaining, I knew what it was and it's shortcomings before hand, rather for years. 

It all boils down to personal preference and the amount of research that goes into buying a device. 

.

I am sitting on my PC, (...10sec later), yes, my router is hot, my UPS is hot, both their adapters are also hot, even my PSU is hot and the GFX vents are hot, monitors pretty cold. So if an Apple 10W charger is getting hot while charging, I don't see why that becomes such a big deal.



Krystie said:


> It's alright I suppose. For me personally, the lack of a good file explorer was crippling. A good example I talked about is deleting entire folders, and seeing exactly how much space your photos are occupying.
> 
> 
> Oh I can definitely see that tablets would be appealing to some people; but there are definite problems to a device like the ipad that is marketed to be a laptop replacement, when it's not.
> ...



Your statements are filled with signs of ignorance and lack of research. 

As usual, the gross extrapolation of intelligences across continents and their crude comparison based on no feasible statistics is appalling. 

To summaries, your entire post went from being highly useful to a new iPad buyer to a completely misleading and personal rant, of course, with a few very valid points in the mix.


----------



## Krystie (May 22, 2012)

> AFAIK most people would want a better phone and a good home PC before splurging in a tablet etc.


This is basically what I'm trying to say.

It just seems to make a lot more sense to get a better laptop, or a mini-latpop or a netbook. Perhaps even a galaxy note or a similar device.
Something like the transformer prime might be a good idea but prices are ridiculous right now.

Apple hasn't really made much of a dent in the Indian market, and in the desktop/laptop market in India they are all but non-existent.

Perhaps I'm generalizing but compared to the typical American user, Indian buyers are far more comfortable with technology and have zero issues with PC/Windows "complexity". What americans think as "nerdy" is perfectly normal in India. 

In America you'll see the working-class with smartphones and tablets, so it's expected that their expertise with such devices is fairly limited. This is why they want something like Apple that "just works".

In America ordinary non-technical people buy such devices, this rarely happens here. Many people in america don't pirate because they actually don't know how; or are scared of viruses because of piss poor computer security awareness.



> Your statements are filled with signs of ignorance and lack of research.


ignorance and lack of research about what ? It's obvious observations about the typical american consumer. It's not really hard to see if you've been there for a couple of years, or sift through their online community.
Can you elaborate on how what I say is "misleading" ?

There is a lot of discussion about tablets, but very few take the indian context into consideration; this is exactly what this kind of thread is for.



> gross extrapolation of intelligences across continents



It's not really. In India you're not going to see barbers, garbage collectors, or industrial/factory/retail workers with smart devices. 
In America you do. It's fairly obvious that the typical consumer of a smart device in India is very very different from the typical consumer in America.

1) The typical Indian IT consumer is a lot more "nerdy" and tech-savvy; probably totally at home with a PC. Having extreme user-friendliness isn't a huge draw like it is amongst the typical american jock demographic.

2) Piracy is rampant 

3) Internet in India is abysmal.

You don't need statistics to infer the above really.

Anyway the point is devices like PC's, laptops, netbooks and smartphones have an instantly obvious demand from almost any user. A tablet really doesn't really fill any specific requirement. It falls more into the category of a "toy for a big boy". It's a niche product, especially in India.
And there's a ton of misleading marketing about devices like the ipad; many of which simply don't apply in India.



> I am sitting on my PC, (...10sec later), yes, my router is hot, my UPS is hot, both their adapters are also hot, even my PSU is hot and the GFX vents are hot, monitors pretty cold. So if an Apple 10W charger is getting hot while charging, I don't see why that becomes such a big deal.


Well overheating of the charger is a minor issue obviously. It was just an example of apple's form over function design, where they use a usb cord plugged into an AC adapter to draw power.
Overheating of the ipad in general is somewhat of an issue especially playing games.


----------



## Sujeet (May 22, 2012)

krystie said:


> this is basically what i'm trying to say.
> 
> It just seems to make a lot more sense to get a better laptop, or a mini-latpop or a netbook. Perhaps even a galaxy note or a similar device.
> Something like the transformer prime might be a good idea but prices are ridiculous right now.
> ...



of not being able to find a device that suits your need and ending up spending bombs on what you like to hate.


----------



## Nanducob (May 22, 2012)

Op is not trolling,he is not satisfied with the ipad.some of the points op mentioned are reasonable...wait ..did he say cd/dvd drive in ipad?hm now u know


----------



## tkin (May 22, 2012)

papul1993 said:


> Well, I will say your mistake. You should have checked out what it has or doesn't have before buying it. Do it next time instead of running to the store like a monkey the first day it is released.
> 
> 1. 16 GB is small yes. If you wanted more space you should have bought 32 or 64 GB models.
> 4. The Ipad is a 10 inch tablet Goddamnit!! Not a 4 inch phone that you can stuff in you pocket. And its not meant to be used    that way.
> ...


Oh yeah


----------



## Nanducob (May 22, 2012)

Op is not trolling,he is not satisfied with the ipad.some of the points op mentioned are reasonable...wait ..did he say cd/dvd support in ipad?hm now u know


----------



## Anorion (May 22, 2012)

> barbers, garbage collectors, or industrial/factory/retail workers



no blue-tooth, that's a deal breaker right there
no memory card, another deal breaker

that's it... these guiz are never gonna buy an iPad 

anyone using an iPad, and they find out that you cant send that song over blue-tooth, that's it, brain melt, cannot figure out how such a good device does not have blue-tooth

k
<snip>


----------



## Krystie (May 22, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> of not being able to find a device that suits your need and ending up spending bombs on what you like to hate.



It's not about me buying the ipad 3. I got it for reasons other than my own personal liking. I was generally talking about the ipad and tablets in general and how relevant they are in the Indian market.


----------



## Sarath (May 22, 2012)

Krystie said:


> I got it for reasons other than my own personal liking.


Mind if I ask why? Asking 'coz even I got it as a gift. Would have never put my money on such a toy


----------



## ritvij (May 22, 2012)

Anorion said:


> no blue-tooth, that's a deal breaker right there
> no memory card, another deal breaker
> 
> that's it... these guiz are never gonna buy an iPad
> ...



+100.. i was trying to explain to my uncle the transfer of files via iTunes and he was like.. :O
buy a thing after researching about it not just watching some iffy commercials!


----------



## Nanducob (May 22, 2012)

Anorion said:


> no blue-tooth, that's a deal breaker right there
> no memory card, another deal breaker
> 
> that's it... these guiz are never gonna buy an iPad
> ...




lol..this is an Epic thread.


----------



## mohsin20 (May 23, 2012)

i dont know whats the fuss about. its a fantastic device to own. bought one for 46500 the 64gb wifi and 4g version and i am loving it.


----------



## Anorion (May 23, 2012)

gifted iPads are 16GB 
people who buy it for themselves get at least 32GB
amirite?

sometimes ppl's offices pay for "a tablet", and they shell out the diff for the nearest iPad

seen a few of these devices being given away because ppl didnt know what to do with them

also seen a few who refuse to pay for apps, but otherwise continue to use 

think this is a prolem with tech, did we really use all the features of the devices 4-6 generations ago? (phone/tablet/console generations, not ppls). the device is never used to its full potential. transaction options for services, which directly affect the quality of services, and the subscriber base that makes these services viable... these change in every generation of devices


----------



## Krystie (May 23, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Mind if I ask why? Asking 'coz even I got it as a gift. Would have never put my money on such a toy



It was a gift, sort of.


----------



## Krow (May 23, 2012)

Play Tiny Tower


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 23, 2012)

When some people can't debate, they term it as "troll".


----------



## devilsalive (May 23, 2012)

The problem with the apple device owner is that, they will justify their overpriced purchase by telling some bullsh!t, so when they saw one of them asking questions about the capability of this hyped, over-priced device, they term this as troll.

He just wanted his "premium" device to be a bit more flexible, was it a lot to ask.

Yes, we Indians are pirates, but what apple is doing is loot.


----------



## noob (May 23, 2012)

After reading entire thread, i don't think OP is trolling. He is posting his point of view which i agree except the CD/DVD thing.


----------



## R2K (May 23, 2012)

Krystie said:


> This is basically what I'm trying to say.
> 
> It just seems to make a lot more sense to get a better laptop, or a mini-latpop or a netbook. Perhaps even a galaxy note or a similar device.
> Something like the transformer prime might be a good idea but prices are ridiculous right now.
> ...



Looks like you are terribly misinformed... my friend
(Sorry for going off-topic BTW)
US people buy all those softwares not only because they are afraid of malwares or security issues but because they can end up in big trouble if law enforcement people get to know about it. Piracy is considered to be on the same league as theft in that country. Also majority of those people have have enough money to buy genuine softwares.

And about the working class people enjoying high end gadgets and lifestyle- Those people are paid relatively good wages considering the amount of time they work unlike in India. And do you know that majority of those "hip looking" people are actually buried in insane amount of credit card debts. Indians are more budget conscious and don't buy stuff they can't afford


----------



## Krystie (May 23, 2012)

R2K said:


> Looks like you are terribly misinformed... my friend
> (Sorry for going off-topic BTW)
> US people buy all those softwares not only because they are afraid of malwares or security issues but because they can end up in big trouble if law enforcement people get to know about it. Piracy is considered to be on the same league as theft in that country. Also majority of those people have have enough money to buy genuine softwares.



It's not really a fear of legal action. Rarely (almost never) do you get any trouble with the law for downloading pirated content; it's usually people that upload gigantic amounts of data or host on public trackers. There are tons of peer blocking tools and other ways to prevent any kind of tracking. Geeks/nerds that know all this and don't pirate usually do it out of principle; and yea software generally feels cheaper when you're earning in dollars.



> And about the working class people enjoying high end gadgets and lifestyle- Those people are paid relatively good wages considering the amount of time they work unlike in India. And do you know that majority of those "hip looking" people are actually buried in insane amount of credit card debts. Indians are more budget conscious and don't buy stuff they can't afford



Of course. but that doesn't really change what I was trying to say. Another thing you have to remember is that in the West people typically don't have families or parents to support and start out single and then there's a huge sense of social security (government welfare state like policies); so there's a lot of money to burn. offtopic lols.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 23, 2012)

Krystie said:
			
		

> I wonder what the "story" of your post is. Not sure how I'm being "negligent".


 Well you said there was no Opera Mini. I gave you a Opera Mini. Its a different thing that pages dont render well/ dont feel good to view.


> opera mini is for smartphones. it "works" for the ipad but if you actually make the effort to try it out you'll see its not designed with the ipad form factor in mind at all.


 Form Factor? What exact problem do you have? Try turning on the Single Column view and see if it helps


----------



## Krystie (May 23, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Well you said there was no Opera Mini. I gave you a Opera Mini. Its a different thing that pages dont render well/ dont feel good to view.
> Form Factor? What exact problem do you have? Try turning on the Single Column view and see if it helps



Opera mini looks like utter sh*t on the ipad. It's nowhere on the most used browsers lists for a reason.

Opera mini is designed with the form factor of a typical smartphone in mind not tablets like the ipad.


----------



## Anorion (May 23, 2012)

^Apple iPads are big in China too, why so many comparisons to the west?
poor kids selling off organs to get one of those
its not that poor people are't willing to pay for stuff, its just that paying is easier than piracy in the iOS ecosystem, and piracy is easier than paying in the other ecosystems


----------



## Sujeet (May 23, 2012)

All is melting down to the fact that a Product can succeed in India only if it supports an ecosystem which allows easy Piracy and if doesnot then its "not that great";according to OP.


----------



## Krystie (May 23, 2012)

Anorion said:


> ^Apple iPads are big in China too, why so many comparisons to the west?
> poor kids selling off organs to get one of those
> its not that poor people are't willing to pay for stuff, its just that paying is easier than piracy in the iOS ecosystem, and piracy is easier than paying in the other ecosystems





> why so many comparisons to the west?



Because they are very different markets. It's delusional to actually believe the media hype that India and the U.S. consumers are similar in what they want, what they want to spend on and what kind of devices they would be looking for.

ipads are designed with a 1st world country consumer in mind, with basic assumptions that the internet is cheap, unlimited and extremely high bandwidth. India has one of the worst broadband infrastructures in the world, even worse than sub-saharan Africa in many cases.

The assumption is that the consumer of such a device is *NOT* tech-savvy, or a geek/nerd/"power user". This kind of consumer emerges when the mainstream starts buying such devices. It will take 50-100 years for India to get to that level honestly.

It's assumed that a user is able to regularly shell out anywhere between $5-20 on a steady stream of apps.

Other assumptions is the requirement of internet to actually do stuff beyond facebook and checking emails. Just take a cursory look at the top 100 or so apps and you'll realize how integral internet is to the lives of people outside India. Basic e-commerce isn't even a big thing yet in India.

Indians are well known for being hypocritical and unrealistic about themselves and making ridiculous projections. It takes a certain level of humility to accept market conditions in India, something that's sorely lacking especially in the media.

You can't really compare China to India, it's also a very different market.

Piracy is just *one* of the problems in India.



> piracy is easier than paying in the other ecosystems


Piracy is easier than buying things on Windows or Android ? lol ?



> All is melting down to the fact that a Product can succeed in India only if it supports an ecosystem which allows easy Piracy and if doesnot then its "not that great";according to OP.


Posts like this really make me believe you lack any reading comprehension skills. I'm fed up of dismissive/ad-hominem mac fanboy arguments. If you don't want to add anything to the conversation and this thread offends you, feel free to ignore it.


----------



## Sujeet (May 24, 2012)

Krystie said:


> Posts like this really make me believe you lack any reading comprehension skills. I'm fed up of dismissive/ad-hominem mac fanboy arguments. If you don't want to add anything to the conversation and this thread offends you, feel free to ignore it.



Posts like yours make me believe you lack some serious comprehensive writing and expressive skills.

Go all the way back to first page and read all te Bulsh!t you have created on your Original Post.Read Your last Post._Evolved_ from hunter to survivor.ehh?

All the way from being Offensive now you have gone defensive.

The uber-idiotic statements of not being able to play COD because Ipad _cant run Mainstream Game_*,*icloud or cloud sevices being useless because of _Poor Internet connection_ you have put up their with no pointers at all about what actually you ever meant,misleading lot of us to jump into it just because of your Poor Expressive self.

BTW Calling me Fanboy would me Lulz.But thats not your fault.I never told ya..Not freaky to be blown away by Gagdets and Gizmos so easily.


----------



## doomgiver (May 24, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Go all the way back to first page and read all te Bulsh!t you have created on your Original Post.Read Your last Post._Evolved_ from hunter to survivor.ehh?
> 
> All the way from being Offensive now you have gone defensive.
> 
> ...



have a single person against so many rabid fanboys, anyone can crumble.
iPad sucks in gaming. you expect me NOT to use a mouse in games? ok, sure, angrybirds ftw!!! but after that, what?

and apple is fail for touting icloud services as a key point for selling here in india, many points have been raised against it, why dont YOU go back and read all that bull$hit apple places in its turds?

reading your posts, you seem to attack the person, instead of talking about the matter on hand. you seem to lack serious social skills and netiquettes.


----------



## Sujeet (May 24, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> have a single person against so many rabid fanboys, anyone can crumble.
> iPad sucks in gaming. you expect me NOT to use a mouse in games? ok, sure, angrybirds ftw!!! but after that, what?
> 
> and apple is fail for touting icloud services as a key point for selling here in india, many points have been raised against it, why dont YOU go back and read all that bull$hit apple places in its turds?
> ...



Its You.


----------



## doomgiver (May 24, 2012)

Krystie said:


> Because they are very different markets. It's delusional to actually believe the media hype that India and the U.S. consumers are similar in what they want, what they want to spend on and what kind of devices they would be looking for.
> _hahaha, i'd love to hear someone say that US and Indian customers have similar demands_
> 
> ipads are designed with a 1st world country consumer in mind, with basic assumptions that the internet is cheap, unlimited and extremely high bandwidth. India has one of the worst broadband infrastructures in the world, even worse than sub-saharan Africa in many cases.
> ...



replies in blue italics



Sujeet said:


> Its You.



NO U.

but seriously, look at your posts, nothing but venom and vitriol.
get your act together, or ban-town will be your next destination.

just a piece of "friendly" advice.


----------



## Sujeet (May 24, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> replies in blue italics
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats actually called being Pissed-Off.

OP is repeatedly emphasizing on poor ISP and Low Income coming in way of Indians to USE Devices like Ipad and calls iPad a niche Product.

Thats an opinion that is meant to vary from person to person.Those who have access to Decent connection,power and enough ca$h in pockets are good enough to Ride on iPad novelty or any other product or service like Netflix,hulu etc.

I know people in India who pay for using Last.fm,Subscribe to Premium Web Services Like Dropbox and many more.Its all perspective of people divided by the attitude they want to bear towards any thing available for consumption.

Anything that has been said for Ipad here applies equally to any other device running on Ios5.The thing is its an era *OF CONNECTED DEVICES*.We cant deny it.and more specifically to iPhones and Ipods which sells like hot cakes at any given time irrespective of the latitude and longitude.Apple has the skill to Capture Human Emotions and Lust and to Build upon it strategically to deliver performance and service that indeed are classy if not Mind Blowing,I may sound like a Fan-boy here but as said,its otherwise.

Even Smart-phones have all the evils of Tablets or Say Ipad for the Time being.
You need to be ALWAYS CONNECTED To the cloud to be able pull you emails,receive essential device Updates,Stream Media from Services Like Youtubes,Spotify etc.
To download your favorite apps and again to keep them Updated.
Difference between a Tablet  is maintained by thin line of what we call as form factor.Currently all the Computing Devices rely more or less on a Good Internet connection to deliver a satisfying and  compelling EXPERIENCE.(Unbound by Demographics and Geo-graphics.)

Most modern gen apps and Software rely on Internet to provide real time Live-n-Hot content to the end user.There is nothing wrong in that.We all like are our Smart phone Screens with those tiny Fb/Twitter etc Updates rolling and flashing every few minutes or seconds.Its gives the sense of use being CONNECTED to the world as we know or more precisely way we prefer to Know it. 

A lot of us if not all of us,are somehow able to keep our devices fueled by a 2G/3G connection to have the best possible from our Phones.Anyone Having a Smart-phone and more specifically an Iphone or Android can tell that very easily..and yes i am talking about Indian Users Only!

Of course relatively High Data rates,FUP and serious downtimes with Poor Bandwidth are there to mar the experience but not at all the time neither everywhere.It Varies,from connection to connection,device to device,Place to Place and most importantly from Person to Person.

Just Because India doesn't have a Economy as strong as US/UK or less literate(if not educated and informed) people doesn't take away the Right and freedom of choosing the device we like or love to use.To Call Apple Products or a even a service Like OnLive Gaming for instance ,to be crafted for First world countries would be Injustice if not incorrect.The fact is that they eventually turn up to seem so.For eg OnLive service which promise to Bring MAINSTREAM Games to Tabets and Smart phones has received Average Reviews (Yes in US).AFAIK it requires minimum connection of 4mbps+ to deliver smooth experience and yet even US Users haven't found it that Great.(Alteast most of them).

SO why did I Service/Product like this Which is sort of Ground Breaking in Mobile Computing is Underrated(really?).Dont have US People have got a decent 4mbps+ connection,,ummm...no they have got one...then...too pricey..umm..not that expensive for whats on offer...then...!..Oh crap..the answer lies right in the Core of the whole Idea of Onlive..what is it?...Delivering mainstreaming gaming experience on an efficient Mobile Device like Ipad(not good on Iphone..screen too small.!).And here is the real deal.Its not that Mobile after-all as it sounds..cause even US doesn't posses an seamless and hi-speed Wifi/Wi Max connection through its Physical borders..what about 3G/4G..Still Pricey for People even in US..Read Verizon,AT&T,Sprint,T-Mobile Contracts.

Its not the location or country,its The idea and need,Apple managed to deliver a NO-NONSENSE PRODUCT which fits well into pockets(thats metaphorical..dont take it other way!) of People while proving its worth.Yeah for most of them.Even in India we have connection just well to Keep us Updated on Web,Check Mails,Backup stuff to Dropbox or Google Drive,atleast the essential files and documents if not dumping the whole 16gigs+ stuff,Download our favorite songs from i tunes,Scrobble To Last.fm,Stream from Grooveshark,Read ebooks(ofcourse download them too),And do that 9gag stuff whole day long,and LAST BUT NOT LEAST Game on with Titles like Infinity Blade,Angry Birds etc and those who complain of large Size  end up more often downloading it on their pc than being disappointed completely.
Yes if we can leave our PCs on for those 3 star rated 700mb movies for days and weeks then ofcourse we can leave our systems on for few hours to grab those 300mb games or apps rated 5 star ..no rocket science in it.!
Not to forget a 2mbps connection paired with(on Wifi) Ipad or any other device+Some yoga (during buffering..for the impatient ones) owes a good Youtube Viewing Experience.(  ).

I am not asking to be complacent of  what is available to use ,but rather to sort out the mess for the time being.For sure we need to improve,evolve and develop,we may be 100 yrs far from THAT ,we cant FLY there,but to RUN or to CRAWL is upto us only.

The only thing here is that We have moved Past the_ Life Tagged as *Disconnected*_ and Its now Unbearable for most of Us.

For many Lack of Internet connection is good enough reason to call even PC as useless piece of Junk.As is clear from some previous post by other users.
And for sure they were pretty serious about it.So am I.

Its the "Living-style" ,the virtual World we prefer to seek on web,on social networks and our own Tangible Life that makes us carry forward the Experience w.r.t to any Service Or Product.

_"Those Smart Device can keep Us Smart Only if We Behave Back Smartly to Them"._


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 24, 2012)

^Another post from both of you guys, and you're kicked!

Think of contributing something instead of ranting and flaming each other. Despite of being such a long time on forum, you lack more netiquette than OP.


----------



## Tenida (May 24, 2012)

Apple Ipad3 Vs Asus Trasnsformer Prime TF700t

Apple iPad 3 Wi-Fi vs. Asus Transformer Prime TF700T - GSMArena.com

Debate between this two device. It will be fun.


----------



## Krystie (May 24, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Apple Ipad3 Vs Asus Trasnsformer Prime TF700t
> 
> Apple iPad 3 Wi-Fi vs. Asus Transformer Prime TF700T - GSMArena.com
> 
> Debate between this two device. It will be fun.



The Asus Transformer Prime is an absolutely amazing device, I hope the prices come down a bit though. If they did I would buy it in a heartbeat. Not only does it look gorgeous, the detachable keyboard concept would really appeal to people like me that are at home with tactile and fast typing.


----------



## Sujeet (May 24, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Apple Ipad3 Vs Asus Trasnsformer Prime TF700t
> 
> Apple iPad 3 Wi-Fi vs. Asus Transformer Prime TF700T - GSMArena.com
> 
> Debate between this two device. It will be fun.


We need a new thread.

I think i have gone too wild with OP.
Still my last post Clears it all.

_*BTW First Post wasnt a TROLL not completely;IMO.Now I Can see through it*_


----------



## Tenida (May 24, 2012)

Krystie said:


> The Asus Transformer Prime is an absolutely amazing device, I hope the prices come down a bit though. If they did I would buy it in a heartbeat. Not only does it look gorgeous, the detachable keyboard concept would really appeal to people like me that are at home with tactile and fast typing.



Yes Asus Transformer Prime is indeed one of the most powerful android tablet avialable in Market. Right now its too overpriced but if we could buy  from aboard it will be sweet deal imo. In most of the benchmark Prime scored absulately amazing score. And if you seen the comparison Prime is more suitible for actual work.


----------



## vyral_143 (May 24, 2012)

Starting post must go here


----------



## ico (May 24, 2012)

Current generation tablets - the ones which people "talk" about are running mobile Operating Systems scaled up to the bigger screen. Nothing else. Same reason I consider all tablets as playtoys.

Knowing that they _won't_ provide me desktop functionality, I don't come up with silly things though.

I won't be talking about obvious stuff like iTunes jerkfest and removal storage. iTunes is retarded - plain and simple. Anyone who justifies that is an idiot. Removable storage is needed unless you buy a device to only dump apps. (True for 16 GB iPad.  )

Ideally what I'd want is an x86 tablet running Linux + GNOME 3 Shell off a very low power AMD/Intel APU. We're still 3 years away from there. When that arrives, I'll jump the ship.

Running the *normal* desktop Linux, (not Android shite) shall also mean running the same applications. Just like a desktop.

GNOME 3 Shell has done really really well in designing out a UI which is extremely productive in desktop and (will be the same in) tablet.

*GNOME 3 | GNOME*

On screen keyboard: (running on a desktop, but it will work out amazingly on a tablet) - *www.muktware.com/sites/default/files/images/os/gnome32-3.png

[YOUTUBE]yRboWJhrSBo[/YOUTUBE]

I'll refer the current generation tablets as "poodle tablets" from now on.

Comparing Android and iPad poodle tablets, from "apps" perspective - the choice is obvious. iPad. (Poodle) Tablet optimized apps in Android are minuscule compared to iPad. iPad _wins_ _hands_ _down_ in this contrast and there's not even a contest.



Krystie said:


> Don't expect to play diablo 3 or call of duty type games.


Is anyone expecting that? Seriously? I don't expect that even while I run Linux on my computer. Poodle tablet games are a different breed. These are "Windows" games - running over DirectX stack. DirectX stack is only for "Windows".

And then - the SoCs of today are simply not fast enough for these games "graphics" and "processor" wise. We're more than 3 years away from this.



Krystie said:


> No USB support - you can't connect thumb drives, printers, gamepads, mice or any USB device.


USB support doesn't mean you have the "driver". You can connet USB drivers, Xbox 360 controller or mouse to Transformer Prime because the Android kernel being based off Linux has that driver built-in.

Printer you can't connect on any Android device. Because of no *CUPS.*

Printer needs to be on the network - every mobile device.



Krystie said:


> No cd/dvd support. Want to watch a movie on a dvd ? well sorry f%^% you.


Optical media is history for portable devices.

I don't think it is possible in Transformer Prime unless a custom ROM with a DVD drive supporting kernel is flashed.

Still Optical media is history lol.



Krystie said:


> No support for ADSL/DSL or thumbdrive wifi (no usb ).


lol, USB Wifi dongle won't be possible in Transformer Prime - unless the flashed kernel supports it. Which 120% it won't because there is _no_ point when there's an embedded Wifi controller If you are adding non-sense modules/drivers to the OS kernel, you're bloating it with unnecessary things and it will run slow. Because current SoCs are slow. Poodle tablets are NOT meant to be PC. They are not anywhere close.

Regarding Wifi range being weak in tablets - just deal with it. This is true for every darned tablet.

All - in all. Good post. Conclusion was completely right and practical. Current tablets are for poodles. But avoid silly points lol.

I liked your point about ping to check connectivity though. This is the easiest stuff in Android mobiles. 

*i.imgur.com/6uuLQ.png


----------



## Sujeet (May 24, 2012)

ico said:


> Is anyone expecting that? Seriously? I don't expect that even while I run Linux on my computer. Poodle tablet games are a different breed. These are "Windows" games - running over DirectX stack. *DirectX stack is only for "Windows".*



XBox 360 Supports(and runs on) Xbox360 API aka* Direct x 9*.(modified)
Next Gen Xbox will support newer versions too.


----------



## vickybat (May 24, 2012)

ico said:


> Current generation tablets - the ones which people "talk" about are running mobile Operating Systems scaled up to the bigger screen. Nothing else. Same reason I consider all tablets as playtoys.
> 
> *Ideally what I'd want is an x86 tablet running Linux + GNOME 3 Shell off a very low power AMD/Intel APU. We're still 3 years away from there. When that arrives, I'll jump the ship.*




Ico i think its already here. Intel's atom based Soc's currently uses x86 instructions instead of ARM. The atom z2460 codenamed medfield is a single  hyperthreaded core using 32nm fab and has powerVR sgx 540 as the graphics. Similarly the upcoming clover trail will be a dual core soc with hyperthreading and will have updated graphics i.e powerVR sgx 544.

*Source*

Lennovo ideapad k2110 is using that intel SoC but runs android. Owing for x86 instruction support, i guess you can run linux distros and use gnome but never seen one working in real life ( lennovo run ics 4.0)

*Source*

There's also a smart phone "lava xolo" that uses medfield soc and available around 20k here in india.( i guess you told me about this over phone once) Check the anandtech review below:

*Source *


----------



## Sujeet (May 24, 2012)

vickybat said:


> Ico i think its already here. Intel's atom based Soc's currently uses x86 instructions instead of ARM. The atom z2460 codenamed medfield is a single  hyperthreaded core using 32nm fab and has powerVR sgx 540 as the graphics. Similarly the upcoming clover trail will be a dual core soc with hyperthreading and will have updated graphics i.e powerVR sgx 544.
> 
> *Source*
> 
> ...



AFAIK GNOME is a shell(GUI) and not a distro.

And IMO Ico is talking about ULV like those in Ultrabook or maybe Likes of AMD Trinity.


----------



## vickybat (May 24, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> *AFAIK GNOME is a shell(GUI) and not a distro.*
> 
> And IMO Ico is talking about ULV like those in Ultrabook.



Yeah you're right mate (post edited  ). It runs on top of the os. But to use it, the underlying os has to be unix based isn't it?

But what i meant is that these x86 Soc's should have the power to run linux in a tablet form factor.


----------



## Sujeet (May 24, 2012)

vickybat said:


> Yeah you're right mate (post edited  ). It runs on top of the os. But to use it, the underlying os has to be unix based isn't it?
> 
> But what i meant is that these x86 Soc's should have the power to run linux in a tablet form factor.



But as of now neither Xolo nor Lenovo is running on linux distro.
Maybe sometime soon.
Still 3yrs is too long..and as you said we are almost there IMO.


----------



## ico (May 24, 2012)

vickybat said:


> Similarly the upcoming clover trail will be a dual core soc with hyperthreading and will have updated graphics i.e *powerVR sgx 544.*


The biggest deal - PowerVR graphics = crapfest for Linux. PowerVR does not have a working Linux driver. AND ANDROID IS NOT GNU/LINUX. To run Linux distros fine, first thing Intel needs is to dump PowerVR which will take a year.


vickybat said:


> Lennovo ideapad k2110 is using that intel SoC but runs android. Owing for x86 instruction support, i guess you can run linux distros and use gnome but never seen one working in real life ( lennovo run ics 4.0)


Medfield will choke if I start to use it as a desktop replacement.


vickybat said:


> There's also a smart phone "lava xolo" that uses medfield soc and available around 20k here in india.(* i guess you told me about this over phone once*)


Very well aware of that.



ico said:


> Ideally what *I'd want is an x86 tablet running Linux + GNOME 3 Shell* off a very low power AMD/Intel APU. We're still 3 years away from there. When that arrives, I'll jump the ship.


Talking of Llano Mobile level performance in very low TDP. I am talking of desktop replacement tablets here. Old laptop performance in iPad's form factor.

Screw this mobile - can't copy text properly.


----------



## Sujeet (May 24, 2012)

ico said:


> The biggest deal - PowerVR graphics = crapfest for Linux. PowerVR does not have a working Linux driver. AND ANDROID IS NOT GNU/LINUX. To run Linux distros fine, first thing Intel needs is to dump PowerVR which will take a year.
> 
> Medfield will choke if I start to use it as a desktop replacement.
> 
> ...



AMD Trinity is meant to be something like that only ..isnt it???TDP is though still high for a tablet.Good for Ultrabook IMO.


----------



## nishantarya98 (May 24, 2012)

you have badly mistook an iPad for a laptop,
you should not expect a 'Tablet' to fit in your pocket, please go and buy an iPhone or a good android mobile
tablets certainly do not come with dvd drive
everything has to be synced nowadays, so this fact should have been known
and i accept that 16 is is less, you should have gone for a 32 gb or 64
yes, the new iPad is not really good except for the screen, so you should have gone for iPad 2, and India doesn't actually have 4G implemented right now, so it didn't really make sense choosing between iPad 2 or iPad
if you want to be a pirate and get free things for your iPad go and jailbreak 
i have used the new iPad, and there was absolutely no problem with the touch sensitivity
typing on it is nice, have you tried to split the keyboard ?
you need a back button for what ? everything on iOS is app based, so the home button is enough, and if needed, then there is a back button in the app itself
you cannot expect any tablet to have computer like multitasking
safari is good to use, and i think they have tabbed browsing support for the iPad...
and remember, it is not a pc, you cannot run pc games like diablo
and please, now every charger is USB based -_-
there is a reason people make albums which act like folders...
you do not need a file manager as everything is stored as an app
for most of your other problems, iPad 2 was better
and really, you did not think before buying it ? read any reviews, read information or anything, most apple products are to be used under apple's limitations, if you can't live with that, sorry iDevices are not for you


----------



## ico (May 24, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> AMD Trinity is meant to be something like that only ..isnt it???TDP is though still high for a tablet.Good for Ultrabook IMO.


ya, TDP needs to be cut down more.

I want this - Tablet running a proper OS. Not a mobile OS. Fast enough to run desktop apps and desktop games. In iPad's form factor. Even iPad 1's form factor would do.

Basically what the OP wants.


----------



## Sujeet (May 24, 2012)

ico said:


> The biggest deal - PowerVR graphics = crapfest for Linux. PowerVR does not have a working Linux driver. AND ANDROID IS NOT GNU/LINUX. To run Linux distros fine, first thing Intel needs is to dump PowerVR which will take a year.
> 
> Medfield will choke if I start to use it as a desktop replacement.
> 
> ...


According to you PowerSGX GPUs in Intel Medfield Platform cant handle GNOME whereas Intel is preping its new Dual Core Z2580 medfield chip for upcoming windows 8 Tablets.

Though Windows AeroGLASS has been removed from Windows Aero Interface as per latest Blog reports but still if Intel believes their PowerSGX based solution can handle the Whole Metro UI + Windows Aero then why cant it handle. GNOME???


----------



## ico (May 24, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> According to you PowerSGX GPUs in Intel Medfield Platform cant handle GNOME whereas Intel is preping its new Dual Core Z2580 medfield chip for upcoming windows 8 Tablets.


erm no no no. It doesn't have a proper (working) driver for Linux. I haven't said it can't handle - not even once.


----------



## Sujeet (May 24, 2012)

ico said:


> erm no no no. It doesn't have a proper (working) driver for Linux. I haven't said it can't handle - not even once.



Sorry ,to me it sounded like that.


----------



## ico (May 24, 2012)

^^

[Phoronix] Intel Is Planning To Drop PowerVR Graphics (after the dual core Medfield)


----------



## Sujeet (May 24, 2012)

Thats nice.
Intel doing it to Support Open Source Platforms.According to that link intel will focus on Better OpenGL performance in their post dual core Medfield SoCs which clearly means better Linux GFX performance and smoother GNOME.OpenGL Support=One step closer to the tablet which can prove to be a worthy desktop replacement.

Though that will happen only incase they bring Ivy Bridge type GPU solution referred to as gen7 in that article.

The primary proposal of reverting to older pre-sandy bridge GMA solution dont seems promising.


----------



## hsr (May 24, 2012)

I guess this thread has ran it's course, closed


----------

